# Vitex....NOT



## barry richardson (Jul 3, 2020)

Sounds like a modern composite product doesn't it? Turns out its an old Latin name for a small flowering tree from the Mediterranean area. Planted widely in the warm regions of the U.S. I have tried to dry some small pieces in the past and it wrecked horribly. This time I got ahold of a small tree that had died and dried on the stump. Lots of cracks for sure, but I salvaged a few pieces for turning. A stock photo of Vitex below. The first vase is 11" tall and the second 9"

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2020)

Nicely done, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 3, 2020)

Pretty stuff! Great looking forms also!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 3, 2020)

Well done, I like the character on these

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2020)

Gorgeous pieces!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 3, 2020)

Terrific. Interesting wood, well worked.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 3, 2020)

Very nice ... I’ve planted a couple of vitex here ... just small bushes now

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 3, 2020)

Nice, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 3, 2020)

One of my favorite bushes/trees. You can't kill it

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 4, 2020)

Beautiful, always wonder when I see a shrub what the wood may look like inside. Great forms and finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 4, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> One of my favorite bushes/trees. You can't kill it
> View attachment 190037View attachment 190038


yea they sure are pretty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 4, 2020)

Nice work! They’re both really nice, but that second form especially catches my eye.

Now I need to research that tree for possible planting around here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 4, 2020)

Those are awesome Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 4, 2020)

Congrats! You conquered yet another tree/bush that I'd not heard of! Exquisite turnings! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 6, 2020)

My Grandmother used to call it her "Lavender tree". Her's was as big as a small house and I used to climb in it. Trunk was huge. Last google map photos show that the new owner of the acreage cut it down.

Oh and for the purpose of this post - very nice job Barry!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm embarrassed to say I was mistaken, I sent a sample to Mark Peet and he said it was not Vitex. My best guess now is pistachio or Chinese pistashe....


----------



## Maverick (Oct 4, 2020)

Whatever it is, it’s pretty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brandon (Oct 4, 2020)

Beautiful work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 7, 2020)

If you say it was Vitex then it’s Vitex 

nice looking wood whatever it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Oct 8, 2020)

Is that the actual picture of the tree? Because that looks like a vitex


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 8, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> Is that the actual picture of the tree? Because that looks like a vitex


No that's just a stock photo from the web, the wood I have was already dead and cut down, I just made an educated guess, that turned out to be wrong...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

